# lowerrrrr.



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

so im notched for my tirods and axle and i have airbagit front struts. i have about 1 1/2 inchs of threads left so im thinking about spinning them down. is there anything else trimming wise that is going to stop me from laying frame. i have about 3/4 of an inch before the tirodes sit on the ground and thats what im going for. 




_Modified by burtondk12 at 1:27 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## Captain Insaneo (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: lowerrrrr. (burtondk12)*

cut the springs.


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

so you want him to cut the bags? i dont get these concepts? (sarcasm)


----------



## Captain Insaneo (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (dirtrida274)*

yes it was sarcasm, i know Grant lol


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

i know theres a mark3 guy out here that can help me out


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

oh grant


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

Is it a 2.0 or a VR?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

grant you still have orange hair....
I have the best idea for a halloween costume for you, dye your hair and get a shirt that says I have a soul now aka just dont be a ginger


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoaststeeze* »_
I have the best idea for a halloween costume for you, dye your hair and get a shirt that says I have a soul now aka just dont be a ginger 

wat?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

gingers dont have souls, so by dying your hair and writing you have a soul it makes you not a red head anymore


_Modified by eastcoaststeeze at 3:52 PM 10-8-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

crap and there i go thinking i had one


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks for making the thread go off topic pat


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

hahaha would you expect anything else?


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

an answer would be nice and not just some random crap


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

laaaaame i thought this was on coils.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: lowerrrrr. (burtondk12)*

wow, car looks great Grant.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Is it a 2.0 or a VR?

??


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

its a 2.0 sorry


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (burtondk12)*

To get to the frame, you're probably either going to have to trim the control arms where they hit the subframe, or buy PMW balljoint extenders and flip your tie rods. The balljoint extenders will move your control arms down so they're not angled up as much. DubbinT has the extenders/flip and lays on 205/40/16. Hyphytrain203 had neither, but he was running a smaller 15" tire. I run extenders and a flip plus 4 notches, but I'm on a 17 and the frame. Switches Bitches or whatever (P Q now) ran trimmed control arms, no flip, no balljoint extender, but I don't think he ever got to the frame. Charmander is really close to the frame, but he's got a VR6 so the control arms, balljoints, oilpan, and tie rods are all different. Different enough that it doesn't really compare unfortunately.
I'm pretty sure they trimmed the arms back by the rear bushing, I know that's where mine gets real close. Maybe around the forward subframe bolt too, mine gets close there but doesn't hit since I have the 1.5" balljoint extenders. You might run into axle clearance problems with the rear engine mount bracket on the passenger side, but that depends on which axle you have (stock vs. aftermarket) and the condition of your motor mounts. I think the swaybar can stay, but I'm not sure since I never tried with it in. 
That all assumes the AIM struts can get to the floor, which is still undetermined. All the guys above laying frame are on Bagyards and Bagyard Shorties.


_Modified by Afazz at 10:44 PM 10-8-2009_


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i was looking for clearance issues and it does look like my pass axle is pretty close to the rear mount. when when you say trimmed control arms you mean notching the subframe for tehm correct? because all of that is done. and where can i get more information about the balljoint extenders? 
btw thank you very much for all the information


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (burtondk12)*

The balljoint extenders are available direct from PMW:
http://www.pmwltd.com/index.php
There is a lot of great info in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4059390
I suggest reading all of it; it should be well worth it! Honestly the best way to check for clearances is to remove the wheel and put a jack under the control arm, unplug the 'bag so it can deflate fully, then jack up and see what hits. If you can remove the fender, even better! I don't see enough of that in this forum; in my opinion that's the best way to do it.


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ill do it tomorrow and post up some pictures and some info on what i can see. thanks for your help man and ill update tomorrow. i wanna get these cheap struts on the ground!


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (burtondk12)*

I want to see it!! Hope that helps


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

respectable


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*

Did you do the modified markII bushings yet ?


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nah not yet i guess i should though


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (burtondk12)*

They should give you an extra half inch - long as nothing Anthony mentioned is holding you up .


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*

Good call on the bushings. Search Hyphytrain203 for pics and such, he made at least 2 threads about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*

i got hyphytrain203's mkiii to lay frame by pulling the subframe and suspension arms and hacking up whatever interfered. and you should look into some shorter strut bushings if your coils wont support being lower


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

going to cut my strut bushings right now and take pictures. will update tonight


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

best of luck grant, we love you dearly


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

so grant, how's that update.?


----------



## Captain Insaneo (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (ramon.)*

yeah seriously grant, i'm itchin' to see this thing lower.


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_so grant, how's that update.?









haha well its bout 1/2 inch lower. but doesnt ride great. im gonna get some mark2 bushings this week and do it


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (burtondk12)*

grant = the gheyyyyy http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (ahmetthej3rk)*


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (burtondk12)*

spin the bags down tardface


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

paul i tried. they dont spin down =[. itll be very different think spring though so im not worried


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (burtondk12)*

sucks


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you should prolly sell that gay thing and buy a tdi...


----------

